# First Fattie - Bacon Cheeseburger



## b00kemdano (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey folks, I made my first fattie tonight, and it was darn good!

I kept it simple for my first one, I doctored up my ground beef like I normally would for burgers, then I rolled it with some cheddar and onions, wrapped it in bacon, and smoked it.  It took 4 hours to smoke this sucker at between 225* and 240*.  As soon as I lit the durn thing, the rain started, then the wind started... I had a hard time keeping a steady temp.

The possibilities with these things are endless, and I can't wait to try some more complicated fatties!

 













IMG_1424.JPG



__ b00kemdano
__ Feb 21, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks Good!!! Served over rice with some gravy and a sunny side up egg and you'd be going Loco!! Loco Moco that is!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Feb 22, 2013)

Your fatty looks delicious!  Gotta love that oozing cheese!

I know what you mean about the possibilities being endless.  Use hoity-toity ingredients, call it a "smoked roulade", and you could even serve it as a starter or main for a fancy dinner! 

Great job!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 22, 2013)

yummmmmmmm


----------



## humdinger (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice job. Good pink ring.


----------



## roller (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice job on the CB Fatty !


----------



## sound1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice looking fatty!!


SnorkelingGirl said:


> Your fatty looks delicious!  Gotta love that oozing cheese!
> 
> I know what you mean about the possibilities being endless.  Use hoity-toity ingredients, call it a "smoked roulade", and you could even serve it as a starter or main for a fancy dinner!
> 
> Great job!


You're killin me
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   You can call me ray, you can call me jay........


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks delicious!


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2013)

I have never made a fatty and I am reluctant to give it a try as it appears to make a lot and there is only my wife and I. Do you serve it like a roast or do you store it, slice it and reheat as needed. Help for a poor Canadian who never heard of a Fatty before coming to the forum would be appreciated.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great looking fatty!

I bet it tasted good too!

Bill


----------



## sound1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have never made a fatty and I am reluctant to give it a try as it appears to make a lot and there is only my wife and I. Do you serve it like a roast or do you store it, slice it and reheat as needed. Help for a poor Canadian who never heard of a Fatty before coming to the forum would be appreciated.


Treat and store is as you would meat loaf, leftovers are a great thing.


----------



## badmoont2 (Feb 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have never made a fatty and I am reluctant to give it a try as it appears to make a lot and there is only my wife and I. Do you serve it like a roast or do you store it, slice it and reheat as needed. Help for a poor Canadian who never heard of a Fatty before coming to the forum would be appreciated.


I reheat a couple slices for breakfast and eat with a couple of eggs.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 22, 2013)

I had 2 lbs of ground beef that had been sitting in the fridge and needed to be used.  With 2 lbs of ground beef, 1 lb of bacon, an onion, and a couple handfulls of cheese, my wife and I had dinner, and about 1/3 of it left for lunch today. 

I'm sure you could make one any size you like!


----------



## disco (Feb 22, 2013)

As usual, everyone has given great advice. I will follow your example and give a fatty a try! Thanks for posting your efforts and expanding my horizons.


----------



## reefer (Feb 27, 2013)

What about a thick slice on a toasted bun like a traditional burger! Looks great! Good job. I was thinking of doing this recipe like "pig balls" to. Like bacon cheeseburger bites.


----------

